# Mini CD et iMac ...



## cycloppe (15 Octobre 2002)

Bonjour. Quelqu'un connait-il une astuce pour lire des minis CD (8 cm) avec un iMac à fente ? Y a-t'il un adaptateur à clipper autour ? Ou autre chose ?
Merci.


----------



## mad'doc (15 Octobre 2002)

A l'époque de la "percée" des 8 cm (CD 2 titres), il existait des adaptateurs car toutes les platines laser n'étaient pas prévues pour cette taille (2 empreintes dans le tiroir).
Maintenant, c'est plus d'actualité donc je ne sais pas si c'est encore dispo en neuf  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Onra (15 Octobre 2002)

Même pbm pour ceux qui possèdent des lecteurs optique pioneer slot-in. Selon la doc des lecteurs il faut un adaptateur. Mais je ne sais pas ou ça se trouve !


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cycloppe:</font><hr />* Bonjour. Quelqu'un connait-il une astuce pour lire des minis CD (8 cm) avec un iMac à fente ? Y a-t'il un adaptateur à clipper autour ? Ou autre chose ?
Merci.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Il ne te reste plus qu'a avoir un second lecteur optique (lecteur CD, graveur, combo) avec tiroir ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2002)

Fait tres attention les cd 8cm reste coincer ds les imac a mangeur de cd!!!


----------

